# Question about Wheaton poison bottles



## ncbred (Sep 9, 2008)

Are the Wheaton poison bottles repro's like most other Wheaton bottles?  I was wondering because I notice they sell really well on fleabay.  Why would repro's be so sought after?


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 23, 2008)

Ive noticed that also, My only guess is that the real poisons have a high price tag & people are willing to settle for a repro for a smaller price. Just my thoughts


----------

